

Attention, Authors: I Tripled My Royalties, and You Can Too - jseliger
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tucker-max/book-publishing-tips_b_2127396.html

======
robotico
Tucker Max is writing for the Huffington Post now?

Edit: Good article actually...

